

A Unified Theory of VC Suckage - vlad
http://paulgraham.com/venturecapital.html

======
ivankirigin
This note was great:

Since most VCs aren't tech guys, the technology side of their due diligence
tends to be like a body cavity search by someone with a faulty knowledge of
human anatomy. After a while we were quite sore from VCs attempting to probe
our nonexistent database orifice.

